# Is there a way to STOP accepting tips?



## JO42thecat (Jul 5, 2017)

I had a feeling it would happen and it did: Uber introduces their long awaited "tipping" feature and all that happens is they start using it as an excuse to gouge their drivers' earnings. So where I would once make $15 for a 25 minute drive I now make $9. Look, Uber, you know damn well that nobody is going to tip me a full $6. I accepted the offer to accept tips so I could make $15 + MORE, not so I could fail to break even. 

Anyway, is there a way to stop accepting tips on the app once you've started? Maybe then it will go back to the old rates?...
-J


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber hasn't cut rates


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Just delete the app... And grab a math book


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Stop accepting trips, tips will stop too.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Not sure where you are going with this?? How are they gouging your earnings?


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Pay didn't change.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

NCHeel said:


> Pay didn't change.


Yet.


----------



## JO42thecat (Jul 5, 2017)

Jc. said:


> Just delete the app... And grab a math book


What did I get wrong?



NCHeel said:


> Pay didn't change.


Like I said: _So where I would once make $15 for a 25 minute drive I now make $9. _That happened when I started accepting tips.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Who wants to tell him?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Who wants to tell him?


Popcorn, anyone?


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

What the hell... Ill kick it off...i just refilled my free popcorn tub...

How do you figure you make less with our pay rates still the same as before tipping?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JO42thecat said:


> Like I said: _So where I would once make $15 for a 25 minute drive I now make $9. _That happened when I started accepting tips.


You're comparing minutes to minutes. 
What are the miles to miles on the 2 rides you're comparing.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Freeway minutes are diff from city minutes.

You go farther on a freeway in 20 min than you do stuck at traffic lights.

Can you give ss comparing trips before and after tips?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

JO42thecat said:


> I had a feeling it would happen and it did: Uber introduces their long awaited "tipping" feature and all that happens is they start using it as an excuse to gouge their drivers' earnings. So where I would once make $15 for a 25 minute drive I now make $9. Look, Uber, you know damn well that nobody is going to tip me a full $6. I accepted the offer to accept tips so I could make $15 + MORE, not so I could fail to break even.
> 
> Anyway, is there a way to stop accepting tips on the app once you've started? Maybe then it will go back to the old rates?...
> -J


So you think Uber is going to increase your pay because you're turning down tips?


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

This thread is giving me a headache! 

Jo42thecat please listen to us "tips have nothing to do with your lower earnings"!!!


----------



## SwoldieR408 (Dec 7, 2016)

lol jkat


----------



## JO42thecat (Jul 5, 2017)

Your wisdom is truly unmatched and I humbly submit to your will. My wrongness cannot be adequately expressed in any words heretofore codified by human linguistics. I stand corrected and shamed before your insightful chiding.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JO42thecat said:


> Your wisdom is truly unmatched and I humbly submit to your will. My wrongness cannot be adequately expressed in any words heretofore codified by human linguistics. I stand corrected and shamed before your insightful chiding.


Finally! A newbie that knows his place!


----------

